# Need ideas for keeping dust down in arena



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The barn that we use for starting young horses for us brought in beach sand to use as their footing. There is absolutely no dust...EVER! They said it's the best investment they've done to improve the barn.

A friend of mine mixed sawdust with the dirt that they have in their indoor. She said it helped, but I've never ridden in it so I can't say for sure.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We use calcium chloride.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

The barn I board at uses one of the large, tall tripod sprinklers that spins around, takes a lot less time than doing it by hand.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

mls said:


> We use calcium chloride.


This is what I wanted to try. I dont know alot about it. Does it come in like liquid or a powder or what? How do you apply it?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jacksmama said:


> The barn I board at uses one of the large, tall tripod sprinklers that spins around, takes a lot less time than doing it by hand.


Since the water line is so little there isnt enough pressure to use a big sprinkler. Thats what we have right now but you have to move it every 10 minutes. It sucks in a 200x100 arena..


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My barn has overhead sprinklers throughout the arena. You just open the valves and the sprinklers go until you close them again (there are a few so you can do part of the arena at a time if someone is using the other end) However, I suspect that in your case that would probably take a pretty big investment to get a bigger water line put in, in addition to getting the sprinklers installed.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

know anybody that works for a transportation department or runs draw bridges ? I work on a ferry boat and our ramp hydraulic systems use basically corn oil. We change it once a year and end up with a couple hundred gallons of used corn oil. The oil turns acidic over time and one of our engineers tested it said it was not suitable for making bio diesel. It is relatively enviro friendly. Thats why we use it in hydraulic systems over water. Here in VA any hydraulic sytems used over or around wetlands that gets a state contract uses it.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

ThorTurf - Synthetic Dustless Equestrian Surfaces - Bringing Science to the Surface


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Engine oil from an oil change. Some garages are happy to get rid of it.


----------

